# Do your kids like holding dollar bills?



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 20, 2007)

Every Sunday, I give my kids a dollar each to put into the collection plate. They always like looking at them and say: "That's George Washington...."

Last Sunday, I only had a 5 and a 1. Sonya was nursing and I was asked to help with the collection so I left James (4) and Anna (3) in the pew. I gave James the 5 and Anna the dollar. James came out of the pew to me.

"Daddy!, what's his name?"
"Abraham Lincoln. Be quiet and sit down."

I collected the offering and James asked: "Is Abraham Lincoln dead?"

"Yes, he's dead."

I showed him a 10 the other day. James always asks the name of the man on the bill and whether he's dead. It cracks me up.

"James, if you see his face on a bill then he's dead." 

 I love being a father!


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 21, 2007)

I just love those moments.  

However, how do you explain this?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 21, 2007)

My kids love holding dollar bills as long as they come out of my pockets and not theirs. Sinful Vipers.

Cool 200 dollar bills.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 21, 2007)

Funny story Rich.

But what about this guy? Is he dead too?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 21, 2007)

Poimen said:


> Funny story Rich.
> 
> But what about this guy? Is he dead too?


Depends on the season and what duck you've got there, I don't know of any famous Canadian ducks myself. Not go-getters like those American ducks named Donald, Scrooge and Howard.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 21, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Every Sunday, I give my kids a dollar each to put into the collection plate. They always like looking at them and say: "That's George Washington...."
> 
> Last Sunday, I only had a 5 and a 1. Sonya was nursing and I was asked to help with the collection so I left James (4) and Anna (3) in the pew. I gave James the 5 and Anna the dollar. James came out of the pew to me.
> 
> ...


Does he think everybody on money is a dead president? That is a common misconception people often have as well, they forget that Hamilton, Franklin were never occupying the White House (actually neither did Washington).


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 21, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Does he think everybody on money is a dead president? That is a common misconception people often have as well, they forget that Hamilton, Franklin were never occupying the White House (actually neither did Washington).



No, he doesn't know who they are. He just asks if they're dead.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 21, 2007)

> My kids love holding dollar bills as long as they come out of my pockets and not theirs. _*Sinful Vipers*_.



There's a sincere convenantal father!  

Rev. Kok, it's the bills, sir. And it holds true in Canada, too. I mean, she's dead, isn't she? (If not, perhaps she's just very well preserved...)






Poor Rich. He posts an endearing family moment, and all the PB wisecracks come out of the woodwork.


----------



## MW (Mar 21, 2007)

It seems her Majesty is worth more in Canada than Australia. Long live the queen!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 21, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> It seems her Majesty is worth more in Canada than Australia. Long live the queen!


I remember your money, plastic, it felt strange to hold.


----------



## MW (Mar 21, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> I remember your money, plastic, it felt strange to hold.



Took me a while to get used to it too; as well as the one and two dollar coins.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 21, 2007)

Poimen said:


> Funny story Rich.
> 
> But what about this guy? Is he dead too?



He is if he flies too close to my friend Keith's duck blind.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 21, 2007)

Do you guys realize how filthy bills and coins are? My kids are not allowed to handle money often because of this and when they do they must wash their hands afterward with soap and water or hand sanitizer.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 21, 2007)

ChristopherPaul said:


> Do you guys realize how filthy bills and coins are? My kids are not allowed to handle money often because of this and when they do they must wash their hands afterward with soap and water or hand sanitizer.



That's why we immunize!

Booyah!


----------



## BJClark (Mar 21, 2007)

SemperFideles;

Yes, they like holding dollar bills, but they prefer to hold $20's and $50's even more!!!

They are even willing to part with them...even when it's their own and not mine, if it's something THEY REALLY WANT!!! (like new clothes, new shoes, cell phone minutes or video games) They are even willing to tithe part of their own money!!


----------

